# Earlier Slimline dish + HR22-100, Dish Type?



## Ed-Williams (Sep 8, 2006)

I have a slimline antenna connected to 4 receivers, 
and an older dish connected to a HR22-100.

I unplugged the HR22-100 to move it to the other antenna (to switch receivers), but as I bring it back to the older antenna where it was connected, it does not work now. I am assuming it has to do with an incorrect “dish Type” setting . There are many options in the settings menu, I do not know which is right 

The earlier Slimline dish has 2 separate LNB sections; the HR22-100 is connected directly (no switch, nothing) to the 2 Sat Inputs *WITH* the B-band converters. 

I am uploading a picture of my antennas, I appreciate your help identifying dish marked “1”.

Thanks in advance,
Ed


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

They are both considered a Slimline 5 in setup.
However, it appears that the dish number 2 might be a SWM model. and dish number 1 is not

Press the dash button on the lower left of your remote on one of the receivers connected to dish 2 and see if it says SWM detected.


----------



## Ed-Williams (Sep 8, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> They are both considered a Slimline 5 in setup.
> However, it appears that the dish number 2 might be a SWM model. and dish number 1 is not
> 
> Press the dash button on the lower left of your remote on one of the receivers connected to dish 2 and see if it says SWM detected.


Thanks for helping me, Jimmie 57

I chose Dish Type: 04: "Slimline-5 and Switch Type: 02 Multiswitch" and I get =* Error found in both tuners * and it shows a red and white cross signaling the 103 on the Even (18v) square, but even so, when I press continue I get channels (although I have not checked all of them yet), and everything seems to be working.

Also, when I perform the overall test I got: *!2 Test Failed: Diagnostic Code: 43-70-625 (Satellite Dish Alignment Problem)* but I wonder if this could be a normal behavior for this model?

Thanks again,
Ed


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

When you are changing from the SWM dish to the older Legacy type dish as you go thru the satellite set up I have read many times that you have to go past the dish type and choose the multiswitch and then back up to choose the dish and then continue with the process unti it is complete or it will not retain your selection of the dish.

The error telling you it is out of alignement could be true. if the dish is still chosen correctly, what are the signal strengths of the satellites ( 99, 101, 103, 110 and the 119 ) ?


----------



## Ed-Williams (Sep 8, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> When you are changing from the SWM dish to the older Legacy type dish as you go thru the satellite set up I have read many times that you have to go past the dish type and choose the multiswitch and then back up to choose the dish and then continue with the process unti it is complete or it will not retain your selection of the dish.
> 
> The error telling you it is out of alignement could be true. if the dish is still chosen correctly, what are the signal strengths of the satellites ( 99, 101, 103, 110 and the 119 ) ?


My signals strengths are:

101= 96%
110= 96%
119=90%
99 (c)= 76%
99 (s)= 73%
103 (s)=100%
103 (ca)=80%
103 (cb)=82%

Regards,
Ed


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

those signals are way too low. the red Xs simply means that your signals are not up to DirecTV standards. for a temporary set up, those signals might be OK. for the long term, you must get your dish realigned


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Based on those numbers you have chosen the correct dish but you could definitely use a dish adjustment. These numbers will have rain fade a lot sooner than they should.

Notice that the 99c is the lowest one you have. It appears that your dish needs to turn a very small amount to the east and possibly a tiny bit less elevation. This is of course if you do this yourself. I aligned mine twice in the past and got a neighbor on a cell phone to relay me the readings from the screen while I adjusted the dish. They are very touchy and a small move ( the width of a pencil point ) changes the numbers. Wait a few seconds with each move to lock in on the signal.

DirecTV will do this for $50 service call or it is free if you pay the insurance each month.


----------



## caseyf5 (Mar 22, 2009)

:soapbox:


Ed-Williams said:


> I have a slimline antenna connected to 4 receivers,
> and an older dish connected to a HR22-100.
> 
> I unplugged the HR22-100 to move it to the other antenna (to switch receivers), but as I bring it back to the older antenna where it was connected, it does not work now. I am assuming it has to do with an incorrect "dish Type" setting . There are many options in the settings menu, I do not know which is right
> ...


Hello Ed-Williams,

I think it is called a "sidecar" since it looks like a sidecar on a motorcycle. As you see part of the LNB is offset from the rest thus giving the appearance of being somewhat detached from the rest of the LNB (LNB = Low Noise Block Downconverter with the D ignored a good portion of the time). :soapbox:


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

That #1 is an old AT-9 dish. Whereas, the newer Slimline is an AU-9, and in this case has the SL5 LNB. If only one coax from the dish, it's a SWM.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jdspencer said:


> That #1 is an old AT-9 dish. Whereas, the newer Slimline is an AU-9, and in this case has the SL5 LNB. If only one coax from the dish, it's a SWM.


Looking at the photograph, there are at least two lines coming down from both dishes so the indication is that SWiM is not part of the equation.


----------



## jems7471 (Oct 1, 2016)

I have two homes with DirecTV I used to just move the DVRs between houses, however direct just did a box upgrade at my other house they changed the LNB took one of the coax cables added a sentence and everything worked just great at that house. Now at the other house I am trying to do the old setup. I changed dish to 18lnb. I get 90+ on both runners bug a 775 message stops the boot 


What setting do I need to change
I


----------



## jems7471 (Oct 1, 2016)

Tuners and but. Typo


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

#1 this is a four year old thread. :nono:

#2 775 means the receiver can't communicate with the SWiM.

#3 the 18" dish is not SWiM, but the old SD dish

#4 moving hardware between locations without DirecTV approval is against the Terms of Service.

# 1 & 4 are reasons to close this thread.

If you're not violating the ToS please start a new thread.


----------

